# @digi lamp tut



## Franz (1. April 2002)

Hallo Digi, Leute!

Ich wollte mich an die Lamp installiation anhand des tutorials von digi machen, doch ich scheitere bereits in der ersten code zeile. ich habe mir alle source dest. heruntergeladen und sie und root in das verzeichnis /usr/src kopiert.

wenn ich jetzt die code zeile


```
linux:/usr/src # tar zxfv mysql-4.0.1-alpha.tar.gz
```

eingebe, dann bekomme ich folgende rückmeldung:


```
bash: #/usr/src is a diractorie
```

und diese meldung bekomme ich auch bei den anderen codezeilen aus dem tut.

was ist los oder was mache ich falsch!?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2002)

[edit]
@Franz: Ich glaube ich habe Dein Problem gefunden: Du darfst nicht die ganze Zeile eingeben (linux:/usr/src # tar zxfv...). Du musst nur den Befehl der hinter dem *#* Zeichen steht eingeben und ausführen, sonst bekommst Du eine Fehlermeldung!
Ich hoffe das Problem ist somit gelöst!
[/edit]


----------

